# Dangerous Boarder Horse



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Talk to your mother, not much else you can do.
Personally, I wouldn't want that much of a liability at my barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Bring a lunge whip in with you and when the horse goes to bite you or just comes too close for comfort, chase him away. Don't let him get close enough to be an annoyance. He'll get the idea (or should).


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Carry a whip and keep steamer away from you. You know he kicks so don't walk up behind him, you know he bits so don't let him come into your space. Keep the whip handy all the time he will learn to not mess with you.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Is there any reason why your mom can't switch the pastures the horses are in? 

This is going to be a tough one as this is your mom's boss and someone who could easily take offense to any complaints and fire her. One major reason why people should never do "business" or "favors" for people who can effect their lives.

Talk to your mom about switching pastures-I'd assume she cares about your safety!!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

take a lunge whip out with you and dont be afraid to use it. I had to do that at the place where I used to board. the owner had an aggressive horse, and the one time I didn't take a whip out with me, I took a kick to the hand and loss use for about 5 weeks. it hurt for about 6 months afterwards also. Tale a whip and use it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I would ask to switch the horses' pastures. It seems like the easiest way to solve the problem to me. 

If that's not possible for some reason I'd be taking a lunge whip with me and if he got anywhere within the reach of the lunge whip he'd be getting a CTJM. I don't think it would take many to get him to leave you alone.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Agree with everyone else. Switch the pastures if possible, and if it's not for some reason it's not then bring a whip out with you. That sort of behavior is unacceptable, and a couple of sessions with a lunge whip will show him that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I just want to say be careful working with him- using a whip for your protection IF he enters your space. Definitely.

However, do not go out there with the idea of training this horse. Do not do "sessions" with him. You are not training this horse it is not your horse and the owner, your mom's boss could very well be ****ed if she feels you are.

Do what you need to do for your safety, and leave him alone.


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree with Yogiwick. Do what you need to do for the safety of yourself and your horse, and it doesn't hurt to ask if you can switch them around!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you enter the pasture with the lunge whip, hold it about waist height and swing it side to side a bit. Hang onto the lash. Let him walk into it. It will surprise him and don't be afraid to let it sting him. He'll learn to stay clear of it. Use a lead rope at least 10' long so you can step back and chase him away from your horse. Don't worry about where the whip might connect - not your problem.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Or...change the pastures from back to back to side by side?


----------

